# a newbie question for rear strut bar in S.D.



## LLavi_LNX (Jun 2, 2004)

I think this is the right place to put this thread, anyway i've been searching for a rear strut tower bar for a nx2k and i havent found it.

Please master can you iluminate me with some info. can i use a bar from a another model, maybe a website that i havent seen or a place here in San Diego where i can order it custom made. bare with me im just a newbie

just give me a sign so i'll know your listening


----------



## Winterz (Jun 3, 2003)

LLavi_LNX said:


> I think this is the right place to put this thread, anyway i've been searching for a rear strut tower bar for a nx2k and i havent found it.
> 
> Please master can you iluminate me with some info. can i use a bar from a another model, maybe a website that i havent seen or a place here in San Diego where i can order it custom made. bare with me im just a newbie
> 
> just give me a sign so i'll know your listening



The active tuning one works, according to a thread here. To find the thread use your search feature above and search for strut bar.

-W


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

my buddy up here in ohio has a 93NX2k and he made a rear strut bar out of an old bed frame-- its sturdy as all hell and it fits perfect.. I guess thatd be a cheap alternative if you dont really care how it looks.. My car does not have a RSB and when i drove his there was a DEFFINET difference in the way it handled (we both have the same suspension set up and the same Front Strut Bar)


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

Perhaps the link you're referring to is this one:

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/march04/active/

It was initially made for the B13 Sentra although can be mounted in the B13 NX and B12 chassis as well.


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

95 SentraB13 said:


> Perhaps the link you're referring to is this one:
> 
> http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/march04/active/
> 
> It was initially made for the B13 Sentra although can be mounted in the B13 NX and B12 chassis as well.


Yes, it fits the B13 Sentra & NX. Also fits the B12 Sentra (need to snip & bend sheet metal slightly), possibly the B11.
I have pictures of the initial test fit on an NX2K:

















You can buy it here:
http://www.activetuning.com/products/atpid5/

If you have any questions about them, ask!

Josh


----------

